# Our Training Group



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Love this group! 
We have a Cane Corso, 2 Dutchies, a Rottie (not in the video though), a Dobi (wasn't there that day) and a couple of Shepherds 

http://youtu.be/EJFT6RUCXNA


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

That looked great! Nice job


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You train with Marcus?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great video!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

lhczth said:


> You train with Marcus?


 
Yep. I am on the group for a couple of months now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Say hello for me.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Will do. I will probably see him this weekend if the field isn't too icy to work the dogs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, I am worried it will be a quagmire here with the melting snow and then rain.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice video, good work by all (handlers + helper).


----------

